# Hot Ditch prt 2



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

My second vid of the year , a few of us form Pier/Surf and WKFA went to the ditch on the first day of the year.. opcorn::beer:



vid: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxuXmB6Hp3E



jerry


----------



## VB FISHER (May 24, 2010)

O SHIN i love the music yall did a good job out their


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks  I'm still trying to learn this camera


----------



## VB FISHER (May 24, 2010)

which camera do you have it did a great job


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice going, Jerry!

Man I wish I coud fish with you guys. It looked you guys had good time. I couldn't fish on Jan 1st. After getting a call from Jason, I was so itch. I called in sick and went to Hot Ditch on Dec 31st. It was crowded. I guess it was very crowded on Saturday. 

Joe


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Looks like you guys had a blast Jerry, I still need to make a trip or few down this year


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

Cool vid.... getting itchy to get out


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

ComeOnFish said:


> Nice going, Jerry!
> 
> Man I wish I coud fish with you guys. It looked you guys had good time. I couldn't fish on Jan 1st. After getting a call from Jason, I was so itch. I called in sick and went to Hot Ditch on Dec 31st. It was crowded. I guess it was very crowded on Saturday.
> 
> Joe


Ah man Joe you should have call me , been wondering what happen to you , been working alot huh 
give me a call sometime


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

ComeOnFish said:


> Nice going, Jerry!
> 
> Man I wish I coud fish with you guys. It looked you guys had good time. I couldn't fish on Jan 1st. After getting a call from Jason, I was so itch. I called in sick and went to Hot Ditch on Dec 31st. It was crowded. I guess it was very crowded on Saturday.
> 
> Joe


...should've called me back and told me you were going! Jerry and myself would have met you down there!


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

wannabeangler said:


> ...should've called me back and told me you were going! Jerry and myself would have met you down there!


I decided to go when I came back home at 11:00PM Thursday. Then I forgot to call you guys on Saturday because I was having too much fun.

Joe


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

*Jerry's own Hook and Look Show?*

Jerry,
Let's plan to make your own "Hook and Look" video when the water gets warmer in the Bay for the heck of it. I will jump in the water  with your camera. But you have to hook a fish first. :fishing:

Joe


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

LOL Igot the scuba gear and your the better fishermen


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

O Shin Rin said:


> LOL Igot the scuba gear and your the better fishermen


hmmm. Let Jason hold the rod. I will stop by sea food market before fishing.

joe


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

ComeOnFish said:


> hmmm. Let Jason hold the rod. I will stop by sea food market before fishing.
> 
> joe


AAAAHHHAHAHAHA! That's funny!


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

ComeOnFish said:


> hmmm. Let Jason hold the rod. I will stop by sea food market before fishing.
> 
> joe


Oh I see how you are now....bastage....


----------

